# Violin vs Viola?



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

So, me and my sister were talking to each other and she said that Violins suck (I play it) and she said Violas rule (she plays it).  We started debating which ones are better and we went as far as creating a list.

Violin
Smaller
Higher pitched sound.

Viola
Larger
Depper sound

Anyways I can't find the whole list but which do you think is better?
I say Violins.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 6, 2008)

Violins are squeaky >:| violas sound pretty
but what about cellos and basses >:|


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

I play a viola, but I'd have to say that I'd rather play a violin. :)
So, yeah. My opinion is Violin.


----------



## CNiall (Jul 6, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Violins are squeaky >:| violas sound pretty
> but what about cellos and basses >:|


----------



## Jolty (Jul 6, 2008)

I vote violas lol :B also I have a cat called Viola


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Violin! ^^


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 6, 2008)

Violin, easily.

And I'm not just saying that because my idol is a classically-trained violinist.

Or maybe I am. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 6, 2008)

Violins are cool and if I could be bothered I'd like to learn how top lay them. Unfortunately I lack the motivation completely.

Fun fact: 'Viola' is one of the tenses of the verb 'to rape' in Portuguese.


----------



## @lex (Jul 6, 2008)

I like both... They have different purposes! <o< It's like comparing Tetris to... Hatris *shot*

So, I can't decide *votes viola because I'm in that mood*.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 6, 2008)

I play the Violin, so I suppose I'll have to vote for it. And if played well, Violins are not squeaky, thankyou very much surskitty (though I have yet to manage this non-squeakyness). I do have to agree with surskitty on one thing here, why not include the whole of the Violin-family?


----------



## CNiall (Jul 6, 2008)

Espeon said:


> And if played well, Violins are not squeaky


I've yet to find a violin (no capital :() that doesn't sound squaky; it seems to be a quality of the instrument rather than the player.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 6, 2008)

Electric violins don't squeak! And they are the single best instrument _ever_. <3


----------



## Espeon (Jul 6, 2008)

But they don't squeak! They're just high pitched. Plus, I was under the belief that instruments should be capitalised as it is the name of the instrument.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 6, 2008)

I prefer the viola, though I like the sound of the cello most. The E string of the violin is just hard to bear sometimes.


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally, I think the FIDDLE kicks ass. >D

On topic, I'm pretty neutral about them--whatever squeaks more. ;D


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 6, 2008)

Viola.

I played Viola. 

It's better. I hate the high pitch of a Violin. It's gross. 

Viola is better. :[


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 6, 2008)

Violin, hands down. Although cellos are better than both (let's not even talk about the double bass).


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 6, 2008)

Of the two, I like the violin.
Of the family, I love the double bass
But I love hearing things played just on strings. They're just so pretty~


----------



## Altmer (Jul 6, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Violins are cool and if I could be bothered I'd like to learn how top lay them. Unfortunately I lack the motivation completely.
> 
> Fun fact: 'Viola' is one of the tenses of the verb 'to rape' in Portuguese.


comes from latin violare which means to violate (rape is a form of violation)

but I prefer cellos


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 6, 2008)

> but I prefer cellos


this.

My grandma plays cello. :3


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

Cello is better than both of these, clearly, but since there are only two options I chose violin. :3


----------



## Iceon (Jul 7, 2008)

I've played the Violin since the 5th grade, so I chose Violin. I also chose them because they're usually the highest and fastest instruments within a String Orchestra.

It's a bit hard to not squeak, because once you squeak, you keep thinking about the squeaking. Then you try not to squeak, but when you keep thinking about not squeaking rather than the music, you squeak some more. Then you can't play at all and have a xO expression on your face. 

Wtf is with the whole squeaking discussion? I've heard Viola's squeak >.> There's simply never enough Viola players within Orchestras, so IMO due to their much smaller size (in most School Orchestras in my area), you won't hear them squeak as often.


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

Every instrument can sound pretty terrible if it's not played properly, so, that a violin can squeak when it's not played properly isn't really the violin's fault, it's the instrumentalist's... as violins can also sound very beautiful. :)


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 8, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Fun fact: 'Viola' is one of the tenses of the verb 'to rape' in Portuguese.


This is also true for Spanish.

That being said, I love both of the instruments, but since I'm obsessed with instruments that hit lower notes, I voted Viola because it's closer to that than Violins.

Of course, cellos own both of them.  And the Double Bass is even awesomer, especially when played by bowing!


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree that doubles bases sound better, but I could never play one. I'd need a chair to stand on if I did X3


----------

